# Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous?



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Please help me with facts. I know even H&R has 20mm non-hubcentrics but still I'm worried that having all that weight on bolts only is dangerous.
I'm running 10mm hubcentric discs up front and 15mm non-hubcentric ones in the back. I was very careful when installing them that the wheel would be as hubcentric as possible and that the bolts were tightened evenly. 
Still I'm paranoid as the hub doesn't hold the rear wheels at all anymore, just the bolts.


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:54 AM 6-13-2005_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Son of a B...5er!)*

Centering seems to be fine, BTW. I drove 200 km yesterday (to M-B museum in Stuttgart and back) and re-tightened bolts after the trip. All bolts were still tight.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Son of a B...5er!)*

There's just no guarantee that your wheels are going to stay centered. But I doubt that is going to cause your bolts to come loose or your wheel to fall off. I don't think that your at any more risk than you are running any spacers.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (dennisgli)*

Don't some aftermarket wheels have even PLASTIC adapter rings for centering them when the centerbore is bigger than the hub of the car?
I mean, it can't be the hub spigot that carries the wheel's load, can it? I mean, if there are even plastic parts holding the wheel centered and actually, my wheels' centerbores have radial cuts for lightening. I don't think they'd weaken them on purpose if it was the hub ring carrying all the weight.
Damn...










_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 5:23 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Son of a B...5er!)*

Hub centric rings shrink the bore diameter to center tightly.
Spacers w/o hubcentricty means you'r vehicle's load in being carried vertically by the bolts. Unfortunalty bolts are a clamp, and don't fair well over time against shearing (sideways loads) forces.
Alex


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Wait so are all H&R 20mm spacers non hubcentric? I ordered a set of 10mm and 20mm spacers a few days ago from ECS and thought they were all hubcentric...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (necromanx13x)*

Don't think so...
Anyway, I did get new, TÜV approved, HUBCENTRIC 15mm spacers for the back now. DAMN expensive, 74 €!








But I have to say buying spacers and longer bolts is so much smoother in Germany. You just tell what car you have and how much wider you want to go and they have stuff in stock to sell right away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In Finland I had to order bolts and buy totally incompatible spacers. But OK, here the only legal spacer type is the one that attaches to the hub with separate bolts.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_Hub centric rings shrink the bore diameter to center tightly.
Spacers w/o hubcentricty means you'r vehicle's load in being carried vertically by the bolts. Unfortunalty bolts are a clamp, and don't fair well over time against shearing (sideways loads) forces.
Alex 

So, using nylon centering rings, on pot-hole ridden New England roads is not a good idea? There is no way the nylon rings supplied with my ASA JS1 wheels are capable of taking such a hit without deforming and transfering the load to my lug bolts. Should I look for metal rings now?
Edit:
FWIW I asked Neal at TTR about these rings, and here is what he had to say ...
_"Hey Chris,
Thanks for your email. Glad everything arrive safe and sound. If
your not doing a lot of road course or auto crossing they should last
quite a while. Unfortunately there are no aluminum rings in that
fitment. I don't think you will have an issue for regular or even heavy
street driving. If you do damage one we sell them individually. 
If you have any further questions feel free to ask.








Thanks,
Neal

Sales Representative 
1-800-428-8355 ext. 624
574-236-7707 fax
http://www.tirerack.com
-----Original Message-----
From: Chris *** [mailto:***@hotmail.com] 
Sent: Thursday, June 09, 2005 10:34 AM
To: NealO'Neal The Tire Rack
Subject: Are Metal Hubcentric Rings Available for ASA JS1 wheels
Good Morning -
Very happy to say my recent wheel/tire package (order 9476591) arrived
when promised. I do have a quick question, however. The wheels
ASA-JS1, 15 x 7, dual bolt pattern (5x100 & 5x114?) came with plastic
hubcentric rings. How heat tolerant are the plastic rings? Are metal
rings available for this wheel, and if so, do they offer any advantage
other than durability?
Thanks in advance,
Chris"_


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 12:11 PM 6-17-2005_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (f1forkvr6)*

That was my argumentation, too. If the load is so heavy on the hub spigot, too, then why do they make PLASTIC adapters?







Well, no worries anymore, everything's legal (in Germany anyway) and TÜV approved.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Are non-hubcentric spacers dangerous? (Son of a B...5er!)*

If you keep your bolts properly tightened the the wheel shouldn't move after it is nounted and centered. If it does, and you have plastic centering rings, it will crush them and you'll have to replace them. I've never heard of that happening.


----------

